# Help!!!If possible to refund and withdraw the application( partner visa)??



## dayckon (Sep 3, 2015)

I am applicant from Hong Kong and my sponsor is Aus citizen.
We are now applying for the offshore partner visa (de facto) where I am in HK and my partner is in Australia at the moment.
I have already paid and lodged the application online. After then I am requested to upload all the evidence and found out we don't have enough evidence!!! our de facto relationship is genuine and have been living together for a year when I was holding WHV last year. We were living with two of our friends, so the lease and bills are not under our names. We are now only have a joint bank a/c and some doc from bank etc received in the same address. 
After I research all the forum and I think our application is probably gonna be refused................I would like to know if its possible to withdraw the application and have the money back?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can withdraw the application but you won't get the money back.


----------



## cdninoz (Jul 5, 2012)

dayckon said:


> I am applicant from Hong Kong and my sponsor is Aus citizen.
> We are now applying for the offshore partner visa (de facto) where I am in HK and my partner is in Australia at the moment.
> I have already paid and lodged the application online. After then I am requested to upload all the evidence and found out we don't have enough evidence!!! our de facto relationship is genuine and have been living together for a year when I was holding WHV last year. We were living with two of our friends, so the lease and bills are not under our names. We are now only have a joint bank a/c and some doc from bank etc received in the same address.
> After I research all the forum and I think our application is probably gonna be refused................I would like to know if its possible to withdraw the application and have the money back?


don't despair if you two are in a genuine relationship I'm sure you can find the evidence. You can get statutory declarations from the people you lived with confirming the details of the living arrangement, etc. it would probably be worth while to talk to a registered migration agent on how to get the evidence you need.

Since you can't get a refund, you may as well try your best to get the evidence. Have some faith, and work hard to make it happen.

Good luck!


----------



## dayckon (Sep 3, 2015)

cdninoz said:


> don't despair if you two are in a genuine relationship I'm sure you can find the evidence. You can get statutory declarations from the people you lived with confirming the details of the living arrangement, etc. it would probably be worth while to talk to a registered migration agent on how to get the evidence you need.
> 
> Since you can't get a refund, you may as well try your best to get the evidence. Have some faith, and work hard to make it happen.
> 
> Good luck!


thank you for your reply and cheering me up
Yes I really don't want to give up the application however I think our evidence is very limited.
do you think if its fine I make some more new evidence to support our relationship?
Such as to buy a insurance and to set up a will after the application submitted...


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

can you list your evidence. i too was rejected in 2013 but am now only a few months from the grant of my 309 after reapplying.

this is what we had that we got rejected.

joint bank account but only opened 5 months previous to application lodgement.
we had plenty of pics and social aspects proof, the DIBP agreed here that we met the criteria as we showed evidence of joint travels etc

we had no records of living together despite either me staying at my partners house, or she staying in mine over a 15 month period. we had no lease or proof of joint bills. Dibo said we faile din the aspect of the setting up of the household criteria.
we had stat decs from our australian friends and notarised stat decs from my family too.

we maintained a long distance relationship as i had to move back to ireland and we showed them extensive skype and viber records, as well as emails, birthday calls and xmas cards etc..


----------



## dayckon (Sep 3, 2015)

eurasia2australia said:


> You going on some tricky grounds here. Are you trying to support your application or trying to make new evidence to support your relationship is genuine. Be aware there is a fine line that the Immi officer may drawn some not so favourable conclusions and you could end up making matters worse. This is not scare tactic here. So long as the new information your providing is genuinely their to support your relationship it should not be a problem what you provide,. It will be up to them to assess the truthfulness of that information. Aare you wanting to take out a life insurance policy then make a will and use this as evidence. Who are u making the policy out on or will.
> 
> Further in your original post you said u already paid the visa - it is unclear now if that is the case because of what you say here, when you said "Such as to buy a insurance and to set up a will after the application submitted...


' ,Have you submitted your application or not. (maybe i am misreading what you write).

In any event please read the following which is from my website on eurasia2australia. for all readers info.

*Genuine Relationship*

You will need to show that you and your partner have a commitment to a shared life together, to the exclusion of all others.

You and your partner must live together, or at least not live apart on a permanent basis.

The Department of Immigration will look at a number of aspects of your relationship, including:

Cohabitation: Usually evidenced through showing correspondence addressed to both of you at the same address
Financial Interdependence: For example, joint bank accounts, joint ownership of property, joint financial commitment such as leases, mortgages, insurance policies.
Social aspects of the relationship: Joint travel, joint social activities, joint participation in cultural or sporting activities.

*Defacto Relationship - 12 Months Cohabitation*

A defacto relationship would require evidence that you have lived with

your partner for the last 12 months.

The Department of Immigration requires documentary evidence that you

have lived together (for example, a joint lease or correspondence sent

to you at the same address).

It is possible to get a waiver of the 12 month requirement in cases where you are unable to live together due to exceptional circumstances.

If you are married, you do not need to show 12 months of cohabitation, but will need to show that you are currently living together. If you have had your relationship registered in an Australian state or territory, you would be similarly exempt from the 12-month cohabitation requirement.
Health & Character

You will need to provide full health and police checks.

If you do have a medical condition, a waiver of the usual health

requirements is possible where the cost to the Australian community of

treating the condition is not undue.

Cheers to all from us at eurasia2australia[/QUOTE]

Please forgive my poor English...
I have already paid and submitted the application online, after that I am requested to upload the evidence.
Since we did not have any insurance and will before the application submitted, so I am wondering if it is possible to set up a will and to buy a insurance now, the beneficiary will be my partner. If its ok to be one of the proof? because of the date is later than the application submitted.

some more background about our relationship
Me and partner have been in a relationship almost 3 years and been in the de facto relationship since 2013 june. He lived with me with my parent so we dont have any bills and lease under our names.
Then we been living in Australia together from 2014 June to 2015 May, which is 11 months with two of our friends, the lease and bills are also not under our names.....

thank you very much for reading...
I am very confusing and frustrating about the application now....


----------



## dayckon (Sep 3, 2015)

NiallC33 said:


> can you list your evidence. i too was rejected in 2013 but am now only a few months from the grant of my 309 after reapplying.
> 
> this is what we had that we got rejected.
> 
> ...


Is that mean you have to re-apply the visa after the rejection?
our evidence is very very litmited....
1.Joint bank account since 2013 June, the bank a/c did not have much transaction
2. massive amount of photos
3.skype , whatsapp, phone record ,postcards and birthday cards (ALL IN CHINESE!!)
4. letters in same address
5.joint invitation for wedding
6. Car insurance both our names

I am thinking about to set a will and to get an insurance


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

dayckon said:


> I am applicant from Hong Kong and my sponsor is Aus citizen.
> We are now applying for the offshore partner visa (de facto) where I am in HK and my partner is in Australia at the moment.
> I have already paid and lodged the application online. After then I am requested to upload all the evidence and found out we don't have enough evidence!!! our de facto relationship is genuine and have been living together for a year when I was holding WHV last year. We were living with two of our friends, so the lease and bills are not under our names. We are now only have a joint bank a/c and some doc from bank etc received in the same address.
> After I research all the forum and I think our application is probably gonna be refused................I would like to know if its possible to withdraw the application and have the money back?


You cannot obtain a refund, unless you die.

I suggest you should consult a registered migration agent to help you make the strongest possible case.


----------

